# Phoenix has passed away.



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is said that the flame that burns twice as bright lives half as long. Phoenix burned like a blazing sun.



He was found by one of our members, Seki, in an unmarked cup in a parking lot on a hot day. This is his story.

To be honest, when I took him in, I did not expect him to make it to Winter. He was small, and sickly still, with clear patches in his fins from regrowth. He did live, though, and thrive, for far longer than expected. He had a planted 10 gallon tank all to himself. He had his favorite plants that he slept in, and a "house" my roommate had made from craft mesh and silicone. It's a pink house, with a decorative heart fastened over the door. I fed him only frozen food.

I found him this morning. He passed away inside of the house that he loved so much. I knew he was dead before I started looking, because he wasn't up and waggling his butt for food...but I still hoped he was sleeping. He wasn't.

Phoenix had slowed down some in the last couple of months. I do not believe he was ill. He had a bad start, and the luxury he was kept in could not make up for the damage he sustained before Seki found him and took him home.

Swim in peace, Phoenix. We'll meet on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge someday.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

SIP little buddy!!! i'm so sorry for your loss. He was such a special fish.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe I'm so sorry! 
you gave him what you could, and I'm sure that was appreciated.

S.I.P. Phoenix!


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

That's such a sad story....but a happy one to that he found someone to look after him. I'm so sorry to hear he's gone. SIP Phoenix


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

oh no  SIP sweet boy. I'm so sorry to hear he passed on. But so glad he made it this far.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

SIP sweet little Phoenix. I followed his story from the beginning, sad to hear he's gone, but I'm happy he had a happy time with you. He knew he was in a safe place that loved him.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Sweet Phoenix. I'm so glad you had a wonderful life. You were such a little trooper, and I laughed and cried and had a lot of feelings about your entire story. I'm so glad you passed peacefully in a place where you were loved and cared for. SIP, beautiful.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of Phoenix's passing.

I well remember the original thread about him, and followed it myself with rapt attention. I was so glad that his outcome was as positive as it turned out to be.

You gave him a wonderful year. I'm sure he enjoyed his life of luxury!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

hrutan said:


> It is said that the flame that burns twice as bright lives half as long. Phoenix burned like a blazing sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. SIP, you fought for every little swim in your life and made it. You found yourself a loving home and beat the odds and survived. The people you leave behind will miss you.


----------

